# Lymm Golf Club



## Val (Apr 29, 2013)

I had an opportunity to play this great parkland course. The course is a good test for all levels with tight tree lined fairways, some long par 4's, risk and reward par 5's and tempting par 3's. Some holes also run alongside the Manchester shipping canal. The greens all be it not at their best yet (mid/late April) were still running true with no bumps and bobbles. The clubhouse was modern and had a good atmosphere and would suggest to anyone in the area to give this gem a try, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Fish (Apr 29, 2013)

Playing this in the OOM Sunday 30th June, did you go and have a sneak pre-course practice


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Playing this in the OOM Sunday 30th June, did you go and have a sneak pre-course practice 

Click to expand...

Not at all, I was looking for a game on Thursday and it so happened Karl obliged.

Nice course mate you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 29, 2013)

Fish said:



			Playing this in the OOM Sunday 30th June, did you go and have a sneak pre-course practice 

Click to expand...

Cardinal error fish, it was a non official round and he scored 42 points.

26 when it's official I reckon........

BTW check your change with the bar staff, and they give us scousers stick (and I tipped her).

Nice course though, cracking, relaxed clubhouse too.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 29, 2013)

It was after that chip in for birdie at the first, that's when we knew the flat cap should have been donned! Glad you enjoyed the track... Your welcome anytime.... Was a nice way to spend an evening after a days graft.....


----------



## Val (Apr 29, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			It was after that chip in for birdie at the first, that's when we knew the flat cap should have been donned! Glad you enjoyed the track... Your welcome anytime.... Was a nice way to spend an evening after a days graft.....
		
Click to expand...


It sure was pal, massive thanks for the game and an invite I'll happily take up through the summer again.


----------

